# Sprinkler Zone Wiring



## mattbramstedt (8 mo ago)

Our front yard is zone 1, back yard is zone 2, but our drip is on both. Our pressure is fairly low and not all the heads pop up correctly. I am thinking that if the drip was on zone 3 then I could run them separately and the pressure would be higher. I am not sure how to modify the wiring to do this and wondering if anyone can tell what my steps would be based on the two photos I have provided?

Thanks!


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Are the drip lines on their own water supply with their own valve?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Isn't that a pool pump??!!


----------

